

Hiring Great Engineers: Kleiner Perkins’ Mike Abbott Explains How - dmoney67
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/12/hiring-great-engineers-kleiner-perkins-mike-abbott-explains-how/

======
codewright
Nope.

